# Question - small router table or table-top



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

{I did a search and found many discussion on router tables, also read the sticky threads at the top, but thought there might be something new that someone knows about.} When I was using my router (years ago) I build a router table from plans that were in Fine Woodworking (I believe). It worked pretty well, but when I started picking up other tools and wasn’t using the router very often I took it apart so that I could have the room. Since that time I have picked up several more floor tools and there is now only a center (open) space of about 6x7 feet, which works out fine for me, but two people get in each other’s road. While I could set up the old table when I need it, I would need to take it down after completing the project so that I could get to the other tools. 

In looking at some of the current (small) router tables, there are some that are bench top models with either short or folding legs. I am sure that they would not be a good table for what most of you are doing with your routers, but for my smaller projects I think they might be acceptable. I am looking for a one with a fence and track for feather boards, etc. Another option would be to purchase a smaller table-top (no base or legs) and attach it to a portable Workmate that I have stored in the garage. With either of these I would be able to remove the router and try to “park” the top along the wall behind one of the tools. Finally, I have also seen some home made bench-top boxes that might work. The problem with that would be the storage, but the positive would be that I could attach a vacuum to the box and take care of a large percentage of the chips. 

Open to suggestions,

Jerry


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jerry

Depending on the scale of your work there are some very small tables available, for instances there's this one:










designed to be used with a 900 watt (or so) router, comes with one Shaw guard (grown-up feather guard) which works horizontally or vertically and will work as a horizontal or vertical router table and even as a lippingsub-base for hardwood lippings. The set also comes with a copy bearing/arm and a trammel bar. It's small, but it can be extended or dropped into the middle of a larger table IMHO. It's called a deWalt DE6900 and works with their DW613/DW614/DW615/DW620/DW621/DW622 routers as well as fence-compatible routers such as the Metabo Signal Ofe.1229, Virutex FR77/78/277/278, Trend T5, and a lot of low-cost Chisese plunge routers. Ideal for small scale work, beadings, etc. Only downside is that whilst the required DW routers are readily available in the USA I don't know if the table is. We pay circa $60 for them over here (which includes 20% VAT or sales tax, so the cost to someone buying from the USA would be circa US $50 + shipping, duties, etc) - I think that DW are dropping the line, hence the low price; I paid three times that for my original Elu one something like 25 to 30 years back. If you are interested I could always shoot some more pics of mine, supply weight, dimensions, etc

Regards

Phil


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry, I use a workmate clone with an Oak Park table attached. You can make a simple table to what ever size you need from birch ply .

I will dig out a photo when we get back from shopping.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Jerry:

A Youtube video that might offer some ideas: Homemade router table - YouTube

It's along the same line as Gary Rogowski's "router table" in his Router Joinery DVD. Please see the video at Router Joinery Part 2/8, starting at about 6:30.

Cassandra


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I hang this one in the rafters.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Since space is limited would go with a small free standing one and place it on saw horses or the workmate when needed. Another option that I am thinking about for a small router set up is to use heavy duty drawer slides and push it under my bench when not in use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's one more and it's only 50 bucks

Just a note
You can also use the bigger routers on the table but you need to remove the handles so it can drop in the hole..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30716&site=ROCKLER

===


Hawks_Feather said:


> {I did a search and found many discussion on router tables, also read the sticky threads at the top, but thought there might be something new that someone knows about.} When I was using my router (years ago) I build a router table from plans that were in Fine Woodworking (I believe). It worked pretty well, but when I started picking up other tools and wasn’t using the router very often I took it apart so that I could have the room. Since that time I have picked up several more floor tools and there is now only a center (open) space of about 6x7 feet, which works out fine for me, but two people get in each other’s road. While I could set up the old table when I need it, I would need to take it down after completing the project so that I could get to the other tools.
> 
> In looking at some of the current (small) router tables, there are some that are bench top models with either short or folding legs. I am sure that they would not be a good table for what most of you are doing with your routers, but for my smaller projects I think they might be acceptable. I am looking for a one with a fence and track for feather boards, etc. Another option would be to purchase a smaller table-top (no base or legs) and attach it to a portable Workmate that I have stored in the garage. With either of these I would be able to remove the router and try to “park” the top along the wall behind one of the tools. Finally, I have also seen some home made bench-top boxes that might work. The problem with that would be the storage, but the positive would be that I could attach a vacuum to the box and take care of a large percentage of the chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, there are lots of small tables that will fill your needs. The Skil RAS800 is very light weight and the legs fold up for easy storage. This table is big enough for most jobs and can be clamped to your bench top. The Bosch RA1171 is an easy table to work on, it can also be found wearing a Craftsman badge. I have owned both of these tables and they are ok. Another method is to wall mount a small table like the one BJ suggested. You might be able to mount it to the side of a tool box too.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

another option is to pick up one of the $13 plates from grizzly and use some scrap ply to make a small table.


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I purchased a box making book from a well known professional - he has a flat board (maybe 2' x 2' or slightly larger) with a router mounted to it - without an insert, clamped to his workbench, with a small board for the fence. So I think whatever is practical for your use. We learn to work with what we have.


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I am still in the planning stage of this, but appreciate all of the suggestions.

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are instructions for building a simple table top and installing a mounting plate in this section.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Fold up table*



Hawks_Feather said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I am still in the planning stage of this, but appreciate all of the suggestions.
> 
> Jerry


Hi Jerry.

As promised, here is a photo of my fold up table.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

A full size table is so much more useful, and with folding legs it doesn't take up an appreciable fraction of the smallest area.

I put folding legs on a standard sized top, have an 84 square foot shed, and don't really notice the 24x6" consumed by my router table when not in use.

James adapted workmate is a great example.


----------



## Derrill Swearingen (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you have a table saw with wings? If you do you could replace one of the wings with the router insert and not take up any more room. There examples at several web sites. Might try MLCS for example.


----------

